# Hurt and Heal 3



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As the person who finished of the last game, I guess it's my turn to serve. So here goes.

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (100)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)

As I've already gone (I killed Grimaldus to end the last game) I won't interfere further... today.

:evil cyclops:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

loyalist42 calls the exterminator...we seem to have a bug problem. 

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)

First blood! Hoo-ah!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Time to do a Night Haunter on Rogal Dorn

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (100)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

The Nightbringer gets a sunlamp for Christmas!

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (100)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

well this looks good I think i'll heal Dorn

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (95)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (100)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I'll be predictable and Heal Dorn


Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (100)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll hurt Norn Queen and take 20 off seeing as loyalist 42 did earlier but his attack didn't count

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (80)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorn has a flasjback to yesterday.

Lion El'Johnson (100)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (80)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Realising Eldrad's name is spelt incorrectly causes Solitaire to go in a murderous rage and beat up El'Johnson for no apparent reason. ?

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (80)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Silb pulls out a massive bug spray cannon and takes careful aim at the norn queen.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (70)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Galebread decides it's a good time for chemistry and pours corrosive liquid at the Nightbringer to see if anything happens.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (70)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I decide to give dorn his hand back

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (70)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

For Dorn!!!!

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (70)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

"We need some exterminators"

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubel (100)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (60)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

poor old dark eldar i heal Asdrubael
Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (100)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (60)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've gotta put the hurts on the yellow marine.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (90)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (60)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As do I

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (60)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

rain the pain on the norn queen

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (100)
Norn Queen (50)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel I should be doing something so.... Shadowsun suddenly realises Farsight is far, far more popular then her and goes to cry in the corner.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (50)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (100)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok Dorn is screwed (well depends on wether someone rips him into pieces across the galaxy and puts his hand in stasis) Die Coteaz!!!! 

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (50)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

although weakened Dorn Finds Solice in the fact that no one could could ever surmount his courage and mocks the traitorous world eaters and Daemon Hunters for allowing their minds to be bent towards Chaos.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (85)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (50)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Norn Queen is over come with all the blood so, she harms herself
Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (85)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (40)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

The bug must go

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (85)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (30)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

loyalist42 stomps that damn bug...again. 

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (85)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (20)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Dorn keeps getting healed... so I'll keep hurting him.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (75)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (20)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

one more attack and ur dead norn queen

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (75)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (10)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

someone kill it


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

i keep posting the same message over and over again. Weird, but it does make me love editing


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I claim a kill in the name of Tzeentch

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (75)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Norn Queen (0)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh hey look Macharias! Haven't seen him for ages.
He's bloody awesome that guy.

Whos Norn Queen?
Might aswell kill her. 
Commissar Horn stabs Norn Queen for not being known.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm ignoring the good Commissars post as he seems to have made up some new numbers.

Solitaire gets all his Harlequin buddies to help him beat up Asdrubael for for forgetting his Birthday. :cray:

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (75)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (80)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Nightbringer

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (70)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ragnar pops in from his previous round and slaps Lion with the Sword of Secrets, 'Not so tough now are we Dark Angel' 

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (70)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing everybody standing around Rogal Dorn, I'll be somewhat original and hurt Horus.
Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (70)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

But commissar Horn posted too late and didnt get to stab the Norn person.
So I might aswell take the nightbringers scythe off him and cut his head off.
Cause hes a knob and thinks hes all tough cause hes a god.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (100)
Rogal Dorn (80)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (60)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (105)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Still workin over Dorn, He will fall.

Bit of a clean-up here as well.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (65)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (60)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Once again I'll stab Nightbringer

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (65)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (50)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

the Nightbringer finds out he is fake and hits himself
Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (65)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (40)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Puttin the boots to Dorn while he's down.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (40)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)

PS. Orc, when Nighbringer blows is he going to hurt everyone around him?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

No; because he's in the bottom of a hole somewhere.

In fact, they're _all_ in the bottoms of different holes.

On different planets.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire gets all his Harlequin buddies to beat up The Deadman for missing out his post and then decides to give the Nightbringer a coupon for 1 Free Day at a Health Spa.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (45)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

For the 3rd time Deadman stabs Nightbringer

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (35)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (95)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Pimp Slap Asdrubael Biiyaaatch!!!

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (35)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (85)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

For the 4th time Deadman stabs Nightbringer

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (25)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (85)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Time for you to die Rogal

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (25)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (85)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Gore Hunter Pimp Slaps Asdrubael Biiyaaatch!!!

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (25)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

One Last Day For Dorn!!!!

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (25)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Ay One Last Day I'll fight for that

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (25)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

5 times now Nightbringer must die

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (55)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (15)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

the imperium will crumble at the feet of Tzeentch.Die Rogal

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (15)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrisman kicks the nightbringer whilst he was nursing his stab wounds.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (5)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Finishing blow to Nightbringer

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Nightbringer (0) Dead
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

One more day for Dorn! 

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (90)
Rogal Dorn (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

After equipping power spikes to my kicking leg, I played a game of Ro-Sham-Bo with Horus; I went first.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (80)
Rogal Dorn (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (75)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Pimp slap Asdrubael Biiyaaatch!!!!

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (80)
Rogal Dorn (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

one less day for dorn

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (80)
Rogal Dorn (40)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Dorn

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (80)
Rogal Dorn (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

This dude has cool name.

Lion El'Johnson (90)
Horus (80)
Rogal Dorn (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

You can only heal +5 or attack -10


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris does an emperor and hits horus very , VERY hard, and he starts crying.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (40)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Black Templars allow Dorn to die and instead turn their crusades upon Horus

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (60)
Rogal Dorn (40)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Dorn laughs at the thousand son traitor scum knowing that he has the Emperor's trust unlike the scum traitor Magnus.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (60)
Rogal Dorn (45)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (100)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Arghh!! Another one I don't know! 
Die not known man, person, thing!

Horn doesnt know who the hell Lorr is... so he can't kill him in any particular way...so he'll just go for the usual rip off legs and beat Lorr man with em... assuming he has legs.

Lion El'Johnson (80)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (40)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Dorn got concieted and Purturbo knocked him down a notch.

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (35)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


PS. had to correct Lion El -5 for a 10 pt heal and Dorn +5 for a missed heal... even though I hated to do it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jac has returned and to celebrate he bottles Dorn


Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (25)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

I play the final fantasy 'battle victory' music, and Dorn feels better.

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

i turn it off

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (20)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Rogal Dorn

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (10) (one more hit till his death)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

No loyalist Primarch will die on my watch!

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (15)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dorn falls through a glass door which he thought was closed, and this hurts him very much.

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (5)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

The loyalist primarch just died.

Lion El'Johnson (75)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (0) - dead
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

time to start attacking someone else. Loin it is

Lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (70)
Rogal Dorn (0) - dead
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (90)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stumbling back into the fray, loyalist42 sees Lorr's taken a hit, so he passes the Inquisitor a nice, cold, bracing Guinness. 

Lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (70)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hpruis gets a spanking again

Lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (60)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Horus

Lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

However, the cold, bracing Guinness that loyalist had given lorr had been laced with cynide by chrisman! Muhahaha!

lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

ill get randel and his tiny fists of fury to lay a can of whoopass on lion El'Johnson

lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (100)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nazdreg is raided by rampent Death Skullz in the night after his gubbinz, really not a pretty thought however you look at it.

lion El'Johnson (65)
Horus (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (95)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Nobodys correcting the health points it should be this

lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (50)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 notices Chrisman's treachery. The base defilement of the sacred brew angers him greatly. He takes out this anger by beaming Horus repeatedly with empty beer cans. 

lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (40)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Horus must die (so i'll stab him again)

lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The heretic must go (-10 to horus).

lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (20)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Realising Eldrads name is *still* spelt incorrectly Solitaire decides to blame Horus and sues him for every penny he's worth.

lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (10)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Kharn seizing his chance rolls over Horus, hacking the man to pieces with Gorechild, sticks two fingers up at the Golden Throne.. 'Job done' and leaves the room.


lion El'Johnson (55)
Horus (0)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

ill rev up me chainlance and go to town on lions head

lion El'Johnson (45)
Horus (0)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldred (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)

p.s- Gears of war rocks. I suggest you get this months official XBOX magazine. Lots of info on Gears 2


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris cheers as he sees the heretic go down, and invites the loyalist characters for a drink down the local. However, chris got drunk, and accidentally punches Lion El'Johnny in the face.

lion El'Johnson (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldrad (100)-Happy now solitare?
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Deadman cheers as Horus falls to the ground dead

lion El'Johnson (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldrad (100)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Time to pick on the old and the dead.

lion El'Johnson (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldrad (90)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (85)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Who the hell is Lorr and what the hell is he/she/it doing alive?
Dam, didn't research the bastard. 
Commissar Horn goes for the usual "I hope he/she/it has a stomach so I can cut it open and wish it has intestines or anything long and stringy to choke him/her/it with, that is if he/she/it has a neck ofcourse"

stupid Lorr

lion El'Johnson (30)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldrad (90)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Lion El'Johnson

lion El'Johnson (20)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (90)
Eldrad (90)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nazdreg is struck down by possibly the worst ailment in the universe for a Ork Warboss... Laryngitis ....'Whaaaaargghhhh'

lion El'Johnson (20)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (90)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Eldrad forsees himself tripping over his girlish dress.
Than proceeds to do so. "Just as planned"

lion El'Johnson (20)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (80)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Must.... Kill... Loyalists...

lion El'Johnson (10)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (80)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The old fella cracks his hip

Lion El'Johnson (10)
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (70)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

My first kill

Lion El'Johnson has a heart attack

Lion El'Johnson (0) Dead
Macharius (100)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (70)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire discovers Macharius is afraid of *needles* and taunts him about it.

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (70)
Asdrubael (65)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Time attack anew person and it will be... Asdrubael

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (70)
Asdrubael (55)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Many laughs are had as Eldrad trips over a large piece of wraithbone, onto the floor. The chorus of laughter dies as soon it's discovered he fell not onto floor, but sharp, pointed shards of wraithbone shaped cunningly like a floor.

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (60)
Asdrubael (55)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Asdrubael

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (60)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrisman has realized that people are attack Macharius. Just like the last time, he defends him to the last.

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (60)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The old fella cracks his other hip from falling on the floor

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (50)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't help but kick the old fella while he's down.

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (40)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loyalist42 laughs hysterically and joins the general kicking-whilst-the-old-fart's-down-ed-ness....

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (30)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Asdrubael

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (30)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire slaps Macharius with a Trout.

Macharius (85)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (60)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrisman slaps solitare with a trout, which makes macharius laugh.

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (60)
Asdrubael (45)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Bit of a fix here after Sol's post.

Eldrad accidentally doomed himself... easy target.

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (20)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

You can only take 10 off of one person not 40

Macharius (90)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (50)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually check your last post Deadman- Eldrad was on 30. Anyway I remember Macharius has a awesome tank named after him- that's worthy of a heal!

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (20)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (90)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chrisman slaps solitare with a trout, which makes macharius laugh.
> 
> Macharius (90)
> Nazdreg (80)
> ...


OK maybe it was


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Deadman, look from your last post #104 to Solitaires post #105, you'll see why I made a correction before taking my 10 pts off Eldrad.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now that the old is nearly dead time to spank the baby of the group on the ass.

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (20)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (80)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

What a stupid name, Shadowsun, even Nazdreg sounds better

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (20)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (70)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Time to kill 3 toed tau

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (20)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (60)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'd hoped that someone would of hurt Eldrad by now, taking him down to ten (so I can make my first kill), so I'll go and hurt him.


Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (10)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (60)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

pyroanarchist said:


> Deadman, look from your last post #104 to Solitaires post #105, you'll see why I made a correction before taking my 10 pts off Eldrad.


Yes I know I was wrong


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Not yet Chris you're gonna have to wait a little bit longer

I'll stab Eldrad for my 2nd kill

Macharius (95)
Nazdreg (80)
Eldrad (0) dead
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (60)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chrisman slaps solitare with a trout, which makes macharius laugh.


This causes Solitaire to become a psychotic madman who chains Chrisman in his basement and then spends all day stuffing packs of cards and harlequin miniatures down his throat! He then frames Macharius for it and laughs as he gets dragged away.:spiteful:

Macharius (85)
Nazdreg (80)
Asdrubael (35)
Shadowsun (60)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I offer a squig soul to Asdrubael... it helps a little

Macharius (85)
Nazdreg (80)
Asdrubael (40)
Shadowsun (60)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I show Shadowsun her own relfection
Macharius (85)
Nazdreg (80)
Asdrubael (40)
Shadowsun (50)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (90)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Die Ork Scum!!!!

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (35)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

suppose i should help Gore. Die you evil ork

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (25)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

The ork must go

Hurt Nazdreg

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (15)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

:cray::cray::cray:I don't want a space marine to win :cray::cray::cray:
Nazdreg sells Solitaire's tears as an aphrodisiac and makes a fortune:shok:

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (20)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And loses it all paying for Grot strippers and on the squig races

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (10)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

My 4th kill!

Hurt Nazdreg

Macharius (75)
Nazdreg (0) -dead
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Macharius (65)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)

Hurt Macha


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no you don't, heal macharius.

Macharius (70)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (70)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Randomness insues, first Coteaz gets it

Macharius (70)
Lorr (75)
Coteaz (60)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

time to kill Lorr

Macharius (70)
Lorr (65)
Coteaz (60)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am NOT having a space marine win.

Macharius (70)
Lorr (65)
Coteaz (50)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Die Lorr!!!

Macharius (70)
Lorr (55)
Coteaz (50)


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll stab Corteaz

Macharius (70)
Lorr (55)
Coteaz (40)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Bolt pistol round to Macharius

Macharius (60)
Lorr (55)
Coteaz (40)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Time for Alexander reborn to go

Macharius (50)
Lorr (55)
Coteaz (40)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

ill attack Lorr

Macharius (50)
Lorr (45)
Coteaz (40)


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I pimp slap Corteaz

Macharius (50)
Lorr (45)
Coteaz (30)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the marine's last days

Macharius (50)
Lorr (45)
Coteaz (20)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Macharius contracts a dodgy viris on one of the 1000 worlds he captures and his right hand explodes.

Macharius (40)
Lorr (45)
Coteaz (20)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

ill hurt coteaz

Macharius (40)
Lorr (45)
Coteaz (10)


----------

